# Do you complete your therapy homework?



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I do not. She gave me a book last week. I haven't read a sentence of it.


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)

rarely. sometimes i do if i feel guilty


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No, I didn't. I was told to do things like keep a record of my feelings or my "shoulds" but I couldn't do it because I didn't notice having them.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

Not to be critical, but I'm not sure why you wouldn't (unless anxiety is blocking you from doing a difficult task or something)? If SA is an issue significant enough in your life that it warrants therapy, wouldn't you want to do everything necessary to ensure that you're making good progress? Especially if you're paying good money for it, I would make sure I take the necessary steps to get the most out of every session.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 

I guess I don't do it because I'm a slacker. I work all day and then I want to enjoy my free time. Then my therapy day rolls around and I realize I haven't done my homework.

SA is not the only issue I'm working on, in fact it's probably at the bottom of the list right now. I will crack the book open soon because I do want to improve my life and change the way I have been doing things.


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

I try to challenge myself everyday, because I know that without exposure the therapy is useless.. 

But giving someone a book is hardly to be considered therapy anyways ?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Minipurz said:


> I try to challenge myself everyday, because I know that without exposure the therapy is useless..
> 
> But giving someone a book is hardly to be considered therapy anyways ?


In my therapist's defense, she can only spend 50 minutes a week with me. 

The book she gave me is about intuitive eating because I want to work on why I overeat and learn some practical ways of overcoming that.http://www.google.com/products/cata...=O8AyT4z0EIPqtgfQmsDbBg&sqi=2&ved=0CEMQ8wIwAg


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm good with reading materials I'm given, but not so good with filling out all the paper work. A lot of things have to be done in the moment that I'm struggling with SA or BDD and I don't think of the homework until later, when it won't do much good.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I do, but then again I have 'tasks' rather than homework (answer the phone when it rings, try and attend certain things, go in a new shop, go on the bus etc). If I were given a book, I doubt I'd read it - hard to find motivation to do that sort of thing (motivation is a big issue with me sadly!).


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Double Indemnity said:


> I do not. She gave me a book last week. I haven't read a sentence of it.


Oh man. This made me lol.

I never did much therapy homework.


----------

